# Pecan Fried Pies!?



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure hope someone on HT can help me out with this. My DH loves the pecan pies that I make, even when I cheat on the crust. Store bought crust, I admit. However, I did find my Grandmother's fried pie recipe and found that I can make a decent fried pie crust. So what I need to know is this: How do you thicken the filling for a pecan fried pie? Do you cook it on the stove until it is thick, or do you add something to the mix to make it thicken up? Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

this past winter I made some...the recipe called for baking the pecan filling...in a 9x13 that had been greased....then take it out of the oven...let it cool a little...then stir it up and fill the pastry....I hid these in the freezer they were so good....so you just mix up a regular pecan pie filling....nuts and all, bake in the greased pan....let cool and stir...go for it...they are worth every single calorie....


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

gwithrow, thanks sooo much! I can hardly wait to give it a whirl! I think I will give it a try this weekend. DH will be thrilled.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

oh and I do not remember what the oven temp was supposed to be, lower than if you are baking a pie with a crust...so watch that so it doesn't burn...maybe 325?.....I hope this works out well for you....I am glad I don't have any pecans right now, or I would be working on some for my........freezer?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

How about if you share that fried pie crust recipe? These sound really good!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

here is a link I think to a recipe that was excellent, you certainly could use whatever crust recipe you like....the filling is outstanding

Caramel-Pecan Hand Pies Recipe - Dani Cone | Food & Wine


----------

